# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Phân tích bếp từ Bosch PID675DC1E - Bếp Thái Sơn

## tienlich

*Phân tích bếp từ Bosch PID675DC1E - Bếp Thái Sơn*
Bếp từ Bosch PID675DC1E hiện đang là một trong những mẫu bếp từ được người  tiêu dùng tìm mua nhất thị  trường hiện nay. Không chỉ nhờ vào mức giá hợp lý, phù hợp với khả năng của đa  số người tiêu dùng, model bếp từ này còn được thiết kế nhiều tính năng đặc biệt,  khiến nó trở nên vượt trội hơn so với đối thủ cùng tầm giá và chinh phục được  người tiêu dùng khó tính.
Siêu thị Bếp Thái Sơn gửi đến bạn đọc những phân tích cơ bản của những tính năng  được tích hợp trên bếp từ Bosch.
*1. Thương hiệu quốc tế lớn, uy tín, với các sản phẩm gia dụng cực kỳ chất  lượng.*
Bosch là một tập doàn công nghiệp cực kỳ lớn của Đức, và thiết bị nhà bếp chỉ là  một phân nhánh nhỏ của Bosch. Tuy vậy, Bosch rất chú trọng vào phát triển công  nghệ, cải tiến sản phẩm và chăm chút cho công đoạn quảng bá. Mọi thông tin, hình  ảnh, video về sản phẩm đều chi tiết, cẩn thận và hơn hẳn các thương hiệu khác.  Điều này thể hiện tầm nhìn chiến lược, thái độ nghiêm túc của các nhà lãnh đạo  Bosch. Bên cạnh đó, chất lượng thiết bị nhà bếp Bosch (_Bếp từ, lò nướng,  máy  rửa bát bosch, máy hút mùi, máy giặt, thiết bị cầm tay mini ..._) đã được minh chứng qua  nhiều gia đình Việt Nam. 90% sản phẩm Bosch Bếp Thái Sơn bán ra thị trường không  phải bảo hành lần nào trong suốt thời hạn bảo hành.
*2.  Phân tích các thiết kế và tính năng đặc biệt của Bếp từ Bosch PID675DC1E*
-  Mâm từ lớn nhất 32cm: 
Bếp từ Bosch PID675DC1E hiện là một trong những  mẫu bếp từ sử hữu vùng từ lớn nhất thị trường. Vùng nấu này có thể đáp ứng và  đạt hiệu suất cao nhất cho mọi loại nồi chảo đường kính khác nhau, bao gồm cả  các loại chảo sâu lòng, xửng hấp, nồi luộc gà cỡ lớn…
-  Công suất cao 7400W, booster cao nhất lên đến 5500W: 
Công suất cao cho  phép người nội trợ cùng lúc sử dụng nhiều vùng nấu mà bếp vẫn chạy khỏe. Kể cả  khi bếp phải san nhiệt để đảm bảo an toàn, bạn vẫn có thể nấu cùng lúc nhiều món  với tốc độ nhanh hơn các loại bếp từ khác. Khi tập trung năng lượng cho một vùng  nấu, công suất có thể lên tới 5500W (tương đương hoặc hơn công suất tổng của một  chiếc bếp từ đôi), bạn sẽ thấy, nó thực sự hữu ích.

_Bảng tra cứu các biểu tượng chức năng trên bảng điều khiển bếp từ  Bosch_
-  Chức năng Powerboost và Shortboost:
PowerBoost là tính năng đẩy nhanh tốc độ nấu, mức công suất được sử dụng cho  tính năng này sẽ cao hơn mức 9. PowerBoost được tích hợp trên tất cả các vùng  nấu. Tuy nhiên, khi 1 vùng nấu sử dụng Powerboost thì các vùng nấu khác sẽ không  hoạt động.
Để kích hoạt chức năng này, bạn khởi động bếp, chọn vùng nấu và nhấn 1 lần biểu  tượng Boost trên bảng điều khiển, biểu tượng nhấp nháy báo hiệu chức năng được  kích hoạt. Muốn hủy tính năng, bạn tiếp tục chạm vào biểu tượng và công suất bếp  trở về mức 9.
Tính năng Shortboost cũng có hiệu quả tương tự như Powerboost. Tuy nhiên, tính  năng này sẽ chỉ được sử dụng trong 30 giây, sau 30 giây, Shortboost sẽ tự động  ngắt. Bạn nhấn 2 lần biểu tượng Boost để kích hoạt hoặc hủy Shortboost. 
-  Cảm biến chiên:
Tính năng cảm biến chiên hay còn gọi là kiểm soát nhiệt độ dầu ăn là tính năng  giúp duy trì nhiệt độ dầu trong chảo ở 1 mức thích hợp với các món chiên, xào.  Vùng nấu nào có tích hợp tính năng này sẽ có biểu tượng cảm biến chiên (xem ảnh).  Với tính năng này, vùng nấu sẽ chỉ nóng khi cần thiết để duy trì nhiệt độ. Năng  lượng được cố định ở 1 mức nào đó và không để dầu bị nóng quá. Chức năng cũng sẽ  cảnh báo khi nào là lúc thích hợp để bạn cho dầu vào chảo trống và khi nào dầu  đủ nóng để bạn cho thực phẩm vào.
-  Chức năng giữ ấm:
Chức năng này dùng để làm tan chảy Socola, bơ… hoặc  giữ ấm thực phẩm. Để kích hoạt, bạn chọn vùng nấu. Trong 10 giây tiếp theo, chọn  biểu tượng giữ ấm (xem ảnh), ký hiệu “Lo” sáng và chức năng được kích hoạt. Để  hủy tính năng, lặp lại thao tác trên hoặc tắt bếp.
-  Tự động tắt an toàn: 
Khi một khu vực nấu ăn hoạt động trong thời gian  dài mà không có bất cứ sửa đổi cài đặt nào, bếp sẽ tự động ngắt kết nối, ngừng  cung cấp năng lượng, khu vực nấu nhấp nháy ký hiệu “F8 và cảnh báo nhiệt dư. Lúc  này, nếu bạn tác động vào bất cứ phím nào trên bảng điều khiển, chế độ sẽ được  hủy, chỉ báo sẽ tắt và bạn có thể điều chỉnh một lần nữa. Thời gian để chế độ tự  động ngắt kết nối an toàn được kích hoạt sẽ phụ thuộc vào mức công suất nấu của  bếp.
- Chức năng ghi nhớ: 
Mẫu bếp từ Bosch hiện nay đều tích hợp bộ nhớ đệm, điều này rất hữu dụng trọng  trường hợp khóa tạm thời hoặc bếp từ động tắt an toàn. Chúng sẽ lưu lại những  thiết lập trước đó của người dùng và khi bạn khởi động lại bếp, chương trình sẽ  được tiếp tục mà bạn không phải mất công cài đặt lại từ đầu. 
-  Chức năng lập trình thời gian: 
Chức năng lập trình thời gian của bếp  giúp bạn nấu ăn thoải mái, yên tâm mà không cần phải canh chừng bếp. Chức năng  này được chia làm 3 chức năng nhỏ khác là lập trình thời gian nấu ăn (hẹn giờ  nấu và tự động tắt), đồng hồ báo thức (có chuông báo nhưng không tự động tắt) và  bộ đếm thời gian.  
Lưu ý: 
Để cài đặt thời gian nấu ngắn hơn 10 phút, luôn nhấn 0 trước khi chọn giá  trị. Để kiểm tra thời gian nấu của một khu vực được cài đặt trước đó, chọn vùng  nấu. Đồng hồ báo thức và lập trình thời gian nấu ăn của bếp cho phép bạn lập  trình thời gian lên tới 99 phút. Nó độc lập với các khu vực nấu và các chức năng  năng khác.

Mang đầy đủ ưu điểm của một chiếc _bếp từ  nhập khẩu_ hiện đại, an toàn, tiết kiệm năng  lượng, sạch sẽ, thẩm mỹ, cùng nhiều ưu điểm riêng biệt mà bạn chỉ có thể tìm  thấy ở mọt chiếc bếp từ Bosch Series 8, chắc chắn, model PID675DC1E sẽ làm hài  lòng mọi khách hàng dù là khó tính nhất.

----------


## Cotu_Homestay_phanthiet

*Thông tin Khuyến mãi của 188bet Chào Mgoài Hạng Anh trở lại.*



*Thông tin Khuyến mãi của nhà cái 188bet* 
 1/ Thưởng 100% Tiền Gửi Lần Đầu, Lên Đến 1.500.000VNĐ

Để tham gia Khuyến Mãi, thành viên chỉ cần ĐĂNG KÝ TẠI ĐÂY, giao dịch gửi tiền lần đầu tiên tại 188BET.
Thành viên sẽ được thưởng 100% trên giao dịch gửi tiền thành công đầu tiên trong thời gian Khuyến Mãi, số tiền thưởng tối đa lên đến 650,000 VND. 

2/ Thưởng Thêm 1.500,000VNĐ CHƠI BÀI POKER

Chơi Poker, nhận thưởng thêm 1.500,000 VNĐ hàng tuần!

Để tham gia Khuyến Mãi, thành viên chỉ cần ĐĂNG KÝ TẠI ĐÂY, chọn "KHUYẾN MÃI" và nhập “PokerEB0613VN” vào ô "Nhập Mã Chương Trình Khuyến Mãi.

Tham gia Khuyến Mãi, thành viên hợp lệ sẽ nhận được thưởng thêm 650,000 VND hoặc 30 USD mỗi tuần Khuyến Mãi trong thời gian Khuyến Mãi.

3/ Thưởng 6,000,000 VNĐ Tiền Gửi Lần Đầu

Để tham gia Khuyến Mãi, thành viên chỉ cần ĐĂNG KÝ TẠI ĐÂY, giao dịch gửi tiền lần đầu tiên tại 188BET.

Thành viên hợp lệ sẽ được thưởng 28% trên giao dịch gửi tiền thành công đầu tiên trong thời gian Khuyến Mãi, số tiền thưởng tối đa lên đến 6,000,000 VND.

Tất cả tiền gửi và tiền thưởng nhận được bởi thành viên hợp lệ từ Khuyến Mãi cần được sử dụng đặt cược gấp 15 lần tại các sản phẩm của 188BET (Thể thao, Casino, Casino trực tuyến, Cược Tài Chính và Keno) trước khi yêu cầu rút tiền được thực hiện.

----------

